# Where to find a used Canoe?



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I got a buddy who is thinking of starting canoeing and he came to me with questions about where to find a boat. It would be more a wilderness not whitewater experience for him. I honestly have no clue where to point him. Do any of you know of a good place to look for used canoes?


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Your friend is not likely to find a tripping/camping/expedition canoe used and for sale in Colorado. There are very few on the market that are worth a darn. He should be looking for a Mad River, Dagger (stopped making canoes in 2001), Bell, Wenonah, Mohawk or some models of Old Town. The other American brands are all cheap crap that doesn't paddle well. There are a large number of very good canadian brands. For fishing/camping/river touring with two adults he needs 16 feet minimum, with a dog, kid or 2, and frequent week long trips he should look for 17 feet. These don't turn well and generally don't have sufficient bow bouyancy to go into class 3 water without exceptional skill on the part of the paddlers. There is a group in Denver canoecolorado.com that he should check out. They sell boats and may have trade-ins for sale. They can also link him to a club where he may be able to pick up a used boat.


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

gh is it for Kane?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*canoe*

well, you can certainly advise your buddy to go spend $1000-$2000 or more on a high performance canoe, but if he wants to dork out on colo. stuff (I-II and easy III), any canoe will work. 

as above, it won't be a cadillac, but i've done my fair share of canoing in canoe's that are not made for whitewater. stuff like loma/horsetheif...escalante/whitewater....pre moab...etc - 

there's lots of river fun to be had without needing the best. i'd check craig's list etc. - i bet if he asks around, he can probably get one for free. it is amazing the number of old canoes that are in people's garages that you'd never expect. 

my crappy old town has served me well, and i got new at gart's for 500 or so.

search and find the link "jerry's canoe trips" or "jerry's river guide" or something like that. he gives lots of maps and good ideas for canoe trips too. i know that i've found the link and posted it on the buzz before.

now, if your buddy is serious about getting into whitwater canoing, then yeah, he beter get something good. i'd encourage him to get a kayak or duckie, though.

S


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

GH, is your buddy loooking to tandom or solo? Have your buddy check out the Rocky Mountain Canoe Club website. There are a lot of like minded paddlers (tripping) in that organization. They also have a used gear section. Also, check CBoats.net - C1 B1!. As twmartin suggested, also talk with Eric Nyre at Canoe Colorado for boat information.

As a canoer, I would also be glad to talk to him. Have him PM me, if he is interested.

Steve Kahn, why do you want to talk him out of canoeing for kayak or a ducky, especially if he is into tripping? Canoes are fast, agile, and carry lots of gear, food, and beer!


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*canoe*

well, i don't mean to dog open boats. i love mine and really enjoy getting out of the tight confines of my kayak. however, if one is interested in running whitewater, at least around denver, seems like there are alot more options for kayaks than canoes, unless you are a super pro canoer. - 

maybe it is like skiing/snowboarding, where it is easier to obtain an expert level in snowboards, to allow one to rip pow in the trees vs. skiing? 

i also have this conflict with my sig. other, as she often wants to get out, but doesn't have the skills to run real class III, and local flatwater options seem much more limited. 

plus, if you want to really learn to run whitewater, you're looking at an expensive canoe, where you could pick up a much cheaper kayak.

just seems so much easier to actually start getting into whitewater here via the kayak, but shit, every person will find there own path.

can't wait for spring!

S


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

gh said:


> I got a buddy who is thinking of starting canoeing and he came to me with questions about where to find a boat. It would be more a wilderness not whitewater experience for him. I honestly have no clue where to point him. Do any of you know of a good place to look for used canoes?


Give the Gear Exchange in Glenwood Springs a call. Ask for Kendall or Darren.They are friends of mine. They have a tandem for sale thats in good shape. It's more of a touring and not a whitewater canoe if thats what your buddy is looking for. Ideal for hauling some gear. Don't know how much, but these guys are willing to negotiate a price. Call 970-945-8500.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I think current plan is tandem on easy floats.


----------

